# First Cockatiel - Stewie



## bigwaa (Mar 10, 2014)

*First Cockatiel - Stewie - Updated 1st post*

Me and my partner’s first cockatiel - Stewie - checking out the new view from his cage. 1 year old cinnamon (I think). Yes we had the wings clipped to start with. He can still fly fairly well from the couch to the cage about 3m.

Cheers

Added picture: Having dinner together.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## M'éanín's Mommy (Jan 20, 2014)

Beautiful bird....is he Cinnamon or Grey? I can't tell from lighting.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 27, 2014)

He looks like a Grey to me 

Congrats on your new bird! I just got my first Cockatiel too!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't quite tell either, looks almost cinnamon up towards the back of the neck a bit. What a pretty boy though! Congrats


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

What a handsome bub you have.


----------



## bigwaa (Mar 10, 2014)

Cheers, guys Not dark enough to be a grey - but I am no expert. I will post a better pic sometime.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

He's a cinnamon, not a grey. And a very handsome one too.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very cute, I love the Cinnamon mutation.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

What a cutie! Yep, I am a sucker for cinnamons as well.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Awww so cute! I love the name stewie!!


----------



## bigwaa (Mar 10, 2014)

goose'smom said:


> Awww so cute! I love the name stewie!!


Cheers  He's doing well although he sleeps in his food bowl.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

bigwaa said:


> Cheers  He's doing well although he sleeps in his food bowl.


haha that's a young thing 

He's beautiful....and he looks like my Sammy! but non-pastelfaced haha same kind of markings though!


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

He's beautiful


----------



## bigwaa (Mar 10, 2014)

> haha that's a young thing


Cheers for that advice. He is really coming along after 3 days happy to sit on your shoulder and is good with other people. Even sits on me and my parnter's chest and loves a scratch for hours.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

here is a picture of a normal grey male (if it comes out correctly) hes darker than what your picture shows, the other picture was my white faced cinnamon pearl pair (rio the male may not look like it but when I got him he looked like the hen, lol)


----------



## bigwaa (Mar 10, 2014)

First post updated with picture.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

theres too much interfering light to tell, my camera gives me a green hand for best photo, yellow for medioche, and red for bad, fuzzy, to much light in the way if the person who took the picture did it with the light behind them it might come out better


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Stewie*

What a pretty bird! I have never seen a cinnamon cockatiel. Is that mutation not available in the US?


----------

